# ISO Mock Cream and Donut help



## khristel (May 8, 2005)

Hi, was wondering if anyone knows how to make mock cream and the jam/jelly that goes on top of a doughnut. weird request, I know thanx


----------



## PA Baker (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the site, khristel!  I wish I could help you, but unfortunately I don't have recipes for what you're looking for.  We have members with all sorts of information, though, so I'm sure someone will come along soon with exactly what you need!


----------



## texasgirl (May 10, 2005)

You might be able to find something here. http://www.recipelink.com/mf/14/9309

I found several things in here.


----------



## khristel (May 14, 2005)

thanx guys


----------

